# What should I do guys?



## thehungrystoner (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok so I got quite the delima here.
I have been in one place far too long, I feel like i need to get back on the road and just not look back.
The thing is my girlfriend doesn't want to, she feels she needs to stay in one place and have a normal 9-5 life and have a set routine to help with her bipolar depression. I understand that completely I have helped her with her mental illness for 7 years now but I don't think I can live this kind of life anymore. But I really worry about her hurting or killing herself if i leave.
I still love her and I hate to say it but I think I love the road more.


----------



## Durp (Sep 30, 2015)

If you love the road more then go, but if you have been an item for 7 years you guys are common law married depending on the state, make sure you cross all your t and dot the I before you leave so you don't end uo getting sued some how. See if she will be cool with you taking off for 3 months or so. After sleeping in the cold and rain for a while again you may long for her warm body and a dry bed.... just follow the cliche and do as your heart tells you.


----------



## thehungrystoner (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure she will be here in 3 months if I do leave. Shes on medication for the Bipolar Depression but she can get very unstable at times.


----------



## Durp (Oct 1, 2015)

I am defenatly unstable haha and I love the road. I was questioning my relationship similarly to you so I get how you feel. I guess the real question is would you feel more devestated only getting to travel lightly like "normal" people do for vaca and stuff, or with her completely out of your life?


----------



## lashes (Oct 1, 2015)

I was in a very similar position. I chose the road. A year and a half later and I'm still questioning if it was the right decision.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 1, 2015)

I feel ya totally.I have been off the road for over 3 years and I have a bad itch to travel.My gf doesnt get it at all.She has a great job and we are happy togather.So we have kinda found a happy medium.I am going to do a 90 day blitzkrieg and see how far I can then come home.We are also planning to do some traveling togather.Ride Amtrak cross country and prob take a cruise.Ya just got to find a happy medium I guess.


----------



## thehungrystoner (Oct 7, 2015)

So I got her to agree to let me go out for a week and a half. I think that will be enough time to decide if I come back or not. I love her a lot but I have to have more in my life than she wants.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 7, 2015)

We are all in this life alone and expecting people to help you to the point of threatening to kill yourself if they withdraw their help leads to explosive situations that are mutually destructive. You should plan on leaving. I guess be firm. Don't allow yourself to be emotionally manipulated.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Oct 7, 2015)

agree.
if you are in a situation where you are not happy, ain't no amount of love going to make things better.
you've been with her for 7 years - that's a long time today - and enough time to know if that is what you want, which from what I'm reading here it ain't.
if you stay, you'll be misrable which will make her more misrable.

trust me - I've been there - with a person who may pr may not still be on STP.
yes, I was heartbroken when she left for seattle when she did, but on the other hand - we both knew that what we had going on between us was un-healthy at best.

i know that today, 5.5 years later it was right for her to leave.

In fact, I knew she was unhappy here in CT, so in a way I encouraged her to leave.

this does not mean i don't/didn't love her, in fact i wish there were a way for me to let her know how well Loki [her/our/my dog...] is doing and how Loki has essentially saved me from going down the wrong path.

It sounds like while there is love between you both, there is no compatibility.

Go on the road, give it a thousand and one days and then re-evaluate.

I'm willing to bet money you'll be a happier person.

as for your woman, you cannot possibly be all things to all people.

You are number 1.
Never forget that.


----------

